# Aspen: Last Minute Trip



## SnowRock1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi all been a bit of a lurker here for a bit and have a question. Headed to Aspen for my first time for 3 (maybe squeeze out a morning 4th) days of riding.

Anyway its been a bit for me in terms of consistent riding, been out 4 times this year locally(NJ/NY), have ridden real mountains (never Co though) but I am old (relatively speaking) now and on a pretty bum wheel (multiple surgeries on my right, aka back knee). Going on the trip with a group of skiers who are pretty good, 2 are very, very good. 

Any suggestions on approach to trip? I know some parts of Ajax and Highlands are supposed to be really challenging… would you suggest I insist on hitting Snowmass up first, get the legs back before moving on? Any thoughts on conditions traditionally around St Patty’s day? Looks like a decent weather pattern is shaping up out in Co... hope it holds through mid month. Are there any areas to avoid with me being the lone boarder of the group (flats, cat tracks etc). Any other tips or warnings? 
Assume Aspen is not a hard town to find a bar with some TVs, but with NCAAs going on, any recos on a spot with TVs, eats and good beers?

I know these types of posts are repetitive and Im doing research on my own, but any insight will be much appreciated. Really stoked for trip and completely committed to getting on the mountain a ton more next year.


----------



## abngirly (Jan 15, 2011)

Snowmass is such a fun mountain, you should do it regardless! I wouldn't really worry about the fact that you've only been out a few times this year and this is your first time to Colorado. I'd never boarded before and I actually learned on Snowmass - not to mention I'm 28 and had my pelvis reconstructed when I was 25 after crushing it in a parachute accident, so if I can do it anyone can do it!

As far as night life, there is certainly no shortage but if you're looking for a super chill spot I suggest the Red Onion. They've got TV's at the bar, great pub food and cheap beer (relative to the rest of Aspen which is $$). I watched the Sugar Bowl there with some friends I made on the mountain and it was by far my favorite spot, just all around great vibe.

If you have some extra time I'd also recommend hitting up the hot springs in Glenwood Springs!


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

I was there just over a month ago.

I rode Buttermilk and Highlands with my bf and his boy who lives and teaches at Buttermilk. We kind of had a personal guide for the day, so it was really rad. But both spots were awesome.

Buttermilk is smaller, but we rode a lot of trees. Don't know if I'd recommend that only because we had his friend taking us through spots where he knew there wasn't anything gruesome lurking under the snow.

Highlands was fun. Challenging, yes. We ducked a lot of ropes...

But if you go to Highlands, dip into Sherwood Forest. It had been skied out a bit when we rode it, but it had been skied into luge-like trails. Really fun.

There were some spots that flattened out, but my bf's buddy would just tell us to get some speed. If you ride Buttermilk, you can ride down and across this awesome bridge and then you walk a bit to get to Highlands. I have a flick... It was really sick.










Buttermilk we rode a lot of this:


----------



## SnowRock1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks both.. Buttermilk looks fun (great pics) but I have a feeling it might not be in the cards given the quick nature of the trip. Really pumped for Snowmass from all that I read, just excited overall to be west and riding again. The Red Onion sounds like a spot I would appreciate. 

Has anyone here done the hike to ride Highland Bowl? If we get some snow I'm sure it would be something our group would be into doing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Highland Bowl is rad. It's a medium sized hike. Takes around 30-45 minutes I believe. It's been awhile since I've hiked it, so my numbers could be off 10-15 minutes either side. This is if you are hiking without stopping to the top, which isn't that easy. There is a decent elevation gain from where the cat drops you off, and it is pretty much a knife ridge. On a powder day it's great without a doubt. Nice and steep with a constant angle. 

Out of the four areas there, if conditions are decent, I'd stick with Snowmass and Highlands personally. If you want to do the downtown apres scene, than Ajax (Aspen Mountain) is hard to beat. You can ride down, cross the street and hit the bars in downtown Aspen. 

To be honest, I'd skip Buttermilk unless you are going for park. The terrain is pretty "ho hum" while the other three areas have some very neat-o stuff to go shred.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I considered myself an intermediate rider and had a good time at snowmass. I did not go to any of the other mountains. The nigth I arrived 14 inches fell..conditions were good. I had an offer from a local to show me highland bowl..didn't go because I thought it was over my head. The scene in aspen was pretty cool but pricey.


----------



## SnowRock1 (Mar 7, 2011)

KY caught your trip post…Looks like it was a blast despite being a bit banged up. Thanks KillClimbz... think if we get some snow (fingers crossed) Highland will definitely be in the cards. I am a bit out of prime form but think I could handle it. Im sure I will need some rest after the hike though. 

Given your feedback and what I have read I think we will probably be skipping Buttermilk, especially given my group is mostly skiers. I did just find out we are linking up with an old buddy who lives out in CO so I think we will at least have someone with a bit of knowledge about the mountain in the mix. 

Think I am prepared for price shock as I lived in NYC for 10 years and work there now so I am all too familiar with absurdly priced things.


----------



## rboz82 (Jan 18, 2011)

Snowrock I am going to be out in Aspen the same time you are and I've been going for the past four years. Dont worry about conditions every year its been awesome especially coming from the eastcoast. You're right on about the mountains to hit Snowmass is HUGE and sooooo sick and you can spend all 4 days exploring it, not very many catracks at all but the ones the do have are clearly marked on trail maps. You'll have a blast, don't worry about being the only boarder, you'll do fine unless the hit the steeps beacause they are STEEP. Enjoy... see you on the hill


----------



## SnowRock1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Rboz.. pretty pumped, this will be a long week (3 days) of work. Snowmass also reported 9 inches Saturday into Sunday out of nowhere and should be getting some snow tonight and again Wed/Thursday. Im sure I will enjoy it regardless.


----------



## SnowRock1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just wanted to chirp back in since I got back from my trip, which was extended a day due to weather. It probably goes without saying but Aspen is a pretty sick place. Yes it obscenely priced, but I told my buddy I felt like it was taking a few blocks in SoHo and throwing them at the base of a mountain. Though not completely my scene.. it was a good time.

The riding was nice... as I said before I was the lone boarder of the group which isn't always the most fun but I managed. Snowmass got some decent snow the first night we got there. I only rode Ajax and Snowmass as we didn't venture to Highlands or Buttermilk. Snowmass is a monster of a mountain, lot of fun, lot of variety. 

We did hit the Cirque Wall and found some great snow up there in the steeps.. aside from getting over there on my board and then getting to the lines my buddy's wanted to ski it was pretty sick up there. Mid mountain conditions were pretty rough though.. almost dare I say, east coast like. I also caught an edge on a traverse harder then I have in probably 15 years... which is always fun. 

One lesson.. I will never fly in or out of Aspen airport again. The move to me definitely appears to be flying in to Eagle which even has direct flights from Newark and driving/shuttle to Aspen. That part of our trip was a disaster. Also looks like we missed a solid storm by a week which is always rough but oh well.

Thanks all for weighing on on tips. Now be on the look out for some gear Qs from me for next year as I need to upgrade for certain.


----------



## neveo (Sep 30, 2010)

hey, im flying out friday for my first trip to aspen. been boarding for over 2 decades. won this trip but was thinking i was going to delay after the incredible snowfall in the tahoe which is our home area. as this is my first plane trip with snowboards i just dont know what i should bring with me boardwise. been riding a 158 banana magic and a 162 custom flying v most of this season. is this the type of mountain that i should bring a big stick too with one of the smaller boards above? is there a demo place near ajax/nell's where i could demo a longer board like a skunk ape or ride highlife 

can you name a few good bars and casual restaurant places to hit....


----------



## abngirly (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm no help as far as equipment goes, but I really can't recommend the Red Onion enough. Cheap beers, super yummy gastropub fare and a very relaxed and welcoming vibe. It's my favorite place to go. If you're into japanese/sushi check out Takah Sushi (especially if there's live music).

Snowrock - I'm glad you had a good time! If I may ask though, what went wrong with flying out of Aspen airport? Eagle is definitely convenient in its non-stop service from Newark but unless you have someone to pick you up I'd recommend just renting a car because the shuttle is a bit of a pain and pricey. I guess there are trade-offs to both airports but luckily I've had good experiences flying in and out of both.


----------



## SnowRock1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Neveo.. I know Aspen reported 22" a few days ago. You Tahoe peeps are spoiled by incredible snowfalls anyway.. just get on the plane and go. I think the flying V would be fine for you out there... but what do you consider a big stick then if 162 is a smaller board for you? There is definitely plenty of steep to be ridden and we didn't even hike highland bowl.

Abngirly.. we made two trips to Aspen (from Denver) without landing going out there before "audibling" and catching a flight to Eagle/Vail and driving from there in a storm Thursday night. Then leaving, every flight was canceled out of Aspen due to winds and with snow on the way, flights the next morning started getting cancelled as well. With the way travel is nowadays and the cascade effect that happens with things like that, it was brutal trying to find other flights. Eagle seems like a much more reliable place to land/take off from. 

I second your Red Onion call.. hit that up for a few beverages. Solid spot. We did a dinner at Cantina for Mexican which wasn't obscene. I was with some guys in the ski industry so we also did expense account dinners which was nice for me as a tag along. Jersey's own Todd Schafer (from From Good Homes) was at Belly Up with his band Railroad Earth so I had to hit that up one night.. was a cool venue for live music. We did the apres thing at 39 degrees a day or two which was cheezy but fantastic people watching.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The thing is, it doesn't look like Tahoe is going to get much in the way of snow for at least a week. Then again, sun and corn in California are pretty much better than anywhere. 

There does happen to be plenty of snow here in Colorado though, and you'll do fine. I don't think there is any snow in the forecast for out here this weekend either unfortunately. The last good storm is today-tomorrow. I also think the warm up is going to trash any stashes we would normally have mid winter. Look for shady north facing slopes though, and you might find some good pow.


----------



## neveo (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey all thanks for quick replies, yes this has been an awesome winter for Tahoe resorts, squaw announced that they were going to stay open through memorial day weekend. I think they received 160 inches of snow from the last couple of storms. We are excited to see Aspen. Squaw and Heavenly are the biggest mountains I have boarded on and was told they are small compared to Aspen. 
The 158 and 162 are the smallest boards I have had, came off riding a 168 baron es and a canyon before that when I was much heavier.
My wife is an intermediate and wants some lessons to help her get to another level. should I stick to the available lessons through the resorts or are there Indy instructor/ guides available through another source? Thanks a lot.


----------



## abngirly (Jan 15, 2011)

Will you be riding Snowmass? If so I have contact info for one of the instructors that I had out there who was awesome. I had a really great experience with my adult group lessons and would definitely recommend it for your wife. Let me know if you'd like my instructors e-mail to see if maybe he'd be able to be a guide or give a private lesson if that's the route you'd rather take.


----------



## neveo (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks, please pm the contact info if you will. we are want to try snowmass, aspen and perhaps highlands


----------

